# HD-DVD Soon to die, toshiba to quit backing it.



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

*www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/toshiba-hd-dvd-casa-2.jpg

We're not exactly sure what's going on in Toshiba land, but shortly after not-exactly-believable whispers made the rounds of the firm suddenly deciding to try its hand at making a Blu-ray player, we're now seeing reports stating that it will pull the plug on its beloved format "in the coming weeks." Citing unnamed industry "sources," The Hollywood Reporter is suggesting that the end may be nigh for the HD DVD format. Jodi Sally, VP of marketing for Toshiba America Consumer Products, was quoted as saying that "given the market developments in the past month, Toshiba will continue to study the market impact and the value proposition for consumers, particularly in light of its recent price reductions on all HD DVD players." Of course, we aren't exactly equating said statement to waving the white flag or anything, but whatever the case, it seems the death watch is in full effect.


*www.engadgethd.com/2008/02/14/toshiba-gearing-up-to-drop-hd-dvd/


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

*Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

 More bad news for Toshiba as retailing giant Wal-Mart has now said that they would soon stop offering HD DVD movies through their retail stores.
 The company would now exclusively offer Blu-Ray format media which competes with the Toshiba’s HD DVD format.


 Wal-Mart has stated that they would start phasing out sales of HD DVD systems and discs in the coming months.


 By June, they would just have the Blu-Ray media and players on offer. This would bring a lot of joy to Sony who are the developers of the Blu-Ray format. 



source:
*news.techwhack.com/7120/wal-mart-hd-dvd-2/


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

*Mole claims Toshiba to terminate HD DVD

*Is Toshiba about to fall on its sword and announce the demise of HD DVD? That's certainly what one report citing an unnamed mole within the HD DVD camp is claiming, even though Toshiba itself - surprise, surprise - is having none of it. The source mentioned by US Home Media Magazine claims that Toshiba could declare HD DVD dead in "a matter of weeks".

The mag also spoke to a senior Toshiba staffer - Jodi Sally, VP of marketing for Toshiba America Consumer Products - who re-iterated the company's belief that HD DVD "is the best format for consumers". However, she did admit that Toshiba is monitoring the market. "Toshiba will continue to study the market impact and the value proposition for consumers, particularly in light of our recent price reductions on all HD DVD players."


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

anyways poor M$haft got another beat on their Axx. 
Just read ps3 sales are rocking :

*A perfect PS3 storm: Blu-ray hotness and Xbox supply issues*


The monthly NPD Group console sales numbers usually tell the same old story. Nintendo does awesome, there is a sharp drop in sales of the Xbox 360, and the PS3 is always at the bottom of the list. Well, the numbers for January are in, and Sony has pulled a shocker: the PS3 outsold the Xbox 360, Nintendo DS, and even the PlayStation Portable.

The only system that sold more units than the PlayStation 3 was the Nintendo Wii, but this is a surprising win for Sony. The Nintendo Wii sold 274,000 units, the PlayStation 3 sold 269,000 for a close second, the Nintendo DS sold 251,000, and the Xbox 360 came in dead last with 230,000 units sold for the month. Sony has to be smiling with its system not only above its direct competitors, but within just 5,000 units of Nintendo's number one slot. So what happened?

One possible reason for January's strong performance has little to do with games. Warner cut HD DVD support, Blu-ray sales then surged, and then Blu-ray became the format of choice for both Netflix and Best Buy. 

Consumers are beginning to see a welcome end to the format war, and are starting to embrace Blu-ray as a standard. And not only does the PlayStation 3 play Blu-ray discs out of the box, it is arguably the most capable player on the market. The picture is great, the networking features and hard drive make the system future-proof, and, while current Blu-ray owners may be worrying about whether their system can support the new 2.0 profile, PlayStation 3 owners know that their system is ready to go whenever Sony releases the update. The $400 40GB PS3 is a very strong addition to home theaters because of the Blu-ray features, streaming of media files, and even upcoming DVR support in Europe. At one time, observers believed that Sony would use gaming as a trojan horse for Blu-ray to take over your living room. Now, it appears that Blu-ray may be driving the sales of their gaming hardware.  

read more:
*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/2008...m-blu-ray-hotness-and-xbox-supply-issues.html


BTW,I hope DRM wont be spreading in the hands of sony


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

PS3 ftw.. no ftXboX360...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Sony, PS3 and Blu-Ray ROCKS!!! I always knew that people will finally choose PS3 and Blu-Ray over XBOX 360 and HD-DVD.


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

according to reports xbox 360 sales have dropped because of demand-supply issues .... too much demand too little supply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

*YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAW
*Me just waiting for sony to lower PS3 prices now.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

there are quite a few laptops with blu-ray drives bundled with them.
but i havent yet seen any laptop with hd-dvd drive bundled.
so i suppose blu-ray is the way to go as of now.


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

another horse(HD-DVD) backed by MS is losin

it looks like except for their SWs MS seems to be losin/comin second everywhere else


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Blu-Ray all the way.....


----------



## goobimama (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Too bad. I was rooting for HD DVD. At least there's less DRM in there...


----------



## hullap (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

too bad


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Sony rocks... Toshiba will surely terminate HD DVDs. Its a complete flop...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

^yes read in arstechnica somewhere that toshiba is terminating hd-dvd thing soon  blow on M$haft


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

^^Yeah... its there in post #2.
Good riddance....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*



goobimama said:


> Too bad. I was rooting for HD DVD. At least there's less DRM in there...


and that they would cost cheaper too .


----------



## Voldy (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Thanks for the news 
It has to be happen coz Blu-ray has a upper hand in the disc media industry


----------



## krazzy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Toshiba drops HD DVD; Blu-ray wins


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

So...finally end of HD-DVD


----------



## x3060 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

hmm . . thats one end of war for now . . soon something else will start .


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Bad news , we will miss price competition now.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

I think All-Digital Movie Downloads will be the real winners in 5 Years .

Blu-Ray only for Data Backup n stuff . But Downloads will be the standard to deliver HD movies .


----------



## baccilus (Feb 17, 2008)

*Last nail on the coffin for HD-DVD ??*

Read this and you will know what I mean:


> Toshiba Corp. will end production of HD DVD products following a round of support for Sony Corp.'s Blu-ray dsdic format, according to a new report.NHK Japan Broadcasting Corp. on Sat. said that Toshiba will continue to sell HD DVD products in the interim, however it will close DVD factories in Aomori Prefecture, northern Japan.
> The report follows a rash of announcements from Wal-Mart stores, Netflix Inc. and Best Buy Co. Inc. that it will back Blu-ray disc over HD DVD.
> HD DVD has held a tense war between Blu-ray disc at retail for high-definition royalties.
> The Blu-ray disc camped scored a coup in Jan. when Warner Bros. announced it will produce new high-definition content exclusively on Blu-ray.
> ...


Source


----------



## slugger (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Last nail on the coffin for HD-DVD ??*

late in reportin it buddy

requestin mods to merge it with the other trhread

*REPORTIN*


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

^^ iTunes Store already provides HD Movies  and Blu-Ray will still be used to provide HD movies.. main reason .. many may not have computer at all.. , also HD is ment to be seen on large Displays, so a standalone player + a HDTV will be the next wave if not it already started


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*



Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I think All-Digital Movie Downloads will be the real winners in 5 Years .
> 
> Blu-Ray only for Data Backup n stuff . But Downloads will be the standard to deliver HD movies .



5 yrs a too less a time frame to completely do away with optical discs for movie distribution, even by western standards

and in India ......


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

Yeah. I don't think there's going to be another format after blu ray for consumers. What does a consumer have after all? 
Movies? - Can rent them off an online store (at least in 6-7 years this will be a complete reality)
Music? - Online
Photos? - Flickr (AppleTV has already shown that you don't need to have your pictures on your hard drive.)
Documents? - Online storage.

I can only see professionals and corporates using media as a form of backup and such.


----------



## baccilus (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*



slugger said:


> 5 yrs a too less a time frame to completely do away with optical discs for movie distribution, even by western standards
> 
> and in India ......


Just think of where we were in 2003 in terms of internet and computers and you will realise that this is not such an impossible thing.
BTW I posted this too somewhere without checking out this thread.


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

looks like Toshiba is not goin to give up so easily

*Toshiba Bets on Chinese HD DVD Format*



> The establishment of the China High Definition DVD (CH-DVD) format is one of the few weapons left for Toshiba against rival Sony, at a time where the high-def format war seems to phase out.
> 
> Backed by the DVD Forum, Toshiba has been actively preparing the Chinese market for the introduction of the Chinese version of HD DVD in mainland China. The company together with some global HD DVD backers and Chinese companies set up the China High Definition DVD Industry Association on September 7, 2007, in an attempt to promote the mass production of China High Definition DVD (CH-DVD).
> 
> ...



*SOURCE*


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*

I hope this CH-DVD will be drm free unlike other 2 formats


----------



## iamtheone (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Last nail on the coffin for HD-DVD ??*

old news buddy....the previous thread is still on the first place....
REPORTED


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*



praka123 said:


> I hope this CH-DVD will be drm free unlike other 2 formats



Communists r not known to recognise any *R* s


----------



## iMav (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Wal-Mart says tata to HD DVD format*



			
				engadget said:
			
		

> Two years and 1 month ago today we saw the kibosh come down on the Xbox 360 Blu-ray player rumor. This morning it returns with the prospect of a Microsoft player as early as May. According to _Smarthouse_, their "insiders at Microsoft" claim that a standalone Blu-ray player is already working in-house. With the appropriate approvals it could be on sale within 3 months.
> 
> A 360 with built-in Blu-ray is also being worked on although the possibility of moving it out to retail is less clear with HD downloads on the horizon. Not that any of this is unexpected given the circumstances.
> 
> We never expected Microsoft to go down with the HD DVD ship -- they're just passengers on this ill-fated voyage, not the captains.



*Source*


----------



## sachin_kothari (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

Toshiba said Tuesday it will no longer develop, make or market HD DVD players and recorders, handing a victory to rival Blu-ray disc technology in the format battle for next-generation video.

"We concluded that a swift decision would be best," Toshiba President Atsutoshi Nishida told reporters at his company's Tokyo offices.

The move would make Blu-ray -- backed by Sony Corp., Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., which makes Panasonic brand products, and five major Hollywood movie studios -- the winner in the battle over high-definition DVD formatting that began several years ago.


More


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

finally i can invest in high def equipment


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

Hope format battle is over


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

whoa that was quick.

blu-ray being technologically advanced was always the favored candidate.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



> *Toshiba Announces Discontinuation of HD DVD Businesses*
> 
> TOKYO--Toshiba Corporation today announced that it has undertaken a thorough review of its overall strategy for HD DVD and has decided it will no longer develop, manufacture and market HD DVD players and recorders. This decision has been made following recent major changes in the market. Toshiba will continue, however, to provide full product support and after-sales service for all owners of Toshiba HD DVD products.
> 
> ...


Full Official Statement


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

Wow! Can't believe it's actually happening!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

^^ its already happend


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

I jan M.S said that it is *open *to supprotin Blu-Ray on its X-box 360s

well now the open shud b changed to *forced*

yet another MS backed projects bites the dust


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



slugger said:


> yet another MS backed projects bites the dust


 MS backed project? how so


----------



## nvidia (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

Great news!!!
But prices of Blu-ray wont be going down very soon


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



iMav said:


> MS backed project? how so


lol.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

now we can buy blue rays without worry


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

hd dvd was not only *backed* by MS but also by Intel & even universal studios who were hd dvd exclusive, and also add to tht the fact that hd dvd was the 1 that allowed making copies of ur content (hey praka drm drm drm), in other words i see no relation between hd dvds failure and MS

oops sorry i forgot this forum just bashes anything related to MS for no rhyme or reason


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

^^of course they did back hd-dvd man,what are you saying?XBox360?

it was of course backed by other companies too and it was indeed leading about sometime back but hey ps3 rulez and that is one of the main reason blu-ray won.

and dunn you worry about making copies stuff,it will be cracked sooner or later.


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

xbox 360 was in competition with ps3 which is a sony product and blu-ray is also a sony product, i think ur intellectually smart enough to do the math

cracking and legally allowing something are 2 different things 

and ps3 was the reason for hd-dvd loosing ? hmmm i guess the big studios and wal-mart going for blu-ray had nothing to do with it

the point is if it was backed by others too y is it that another MS backed project failed and not Universal backed project failed or intel backed project failed ...

oops im sorry this forum bashes MS for every thing they do


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

M$haft did backed hd-dvd,they are so "over-confident" that they bundled hd-dvd drive in their xbox-360 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  _ _ _
*Microsoft-backed HD DVD snubbed*

HD DVD, the high-definition video format *Microsoft* was backing, felt four possibly fatal blows last week

*Netflix*, *Best Buy* and *Wal-Mart* all announced their support for the competitive format, Blu-ray Disc. Then the Hollywood Reporter quoted anonymous sources saying that even HD DVD's prime backer, *Toshiba*, is expected to give up the format fight "sometime in the coming weeks."
  So where does that leave *Microsoft*, which sells a $130 add-on HD DVD player for its Xbox 360? *Sony*'s PlayStation 3 has a built-in Blu-ray player.
  We asked a spokeswoman with the PR firm that handles Xbox for comment on Microsoft's plans if HD DVD should officially bite the dust. The company is sticking with it for now, but with caveats:
  "Microsoft's plans for HD DVD won't change as long as they continue to see strong consumer interest and their partners remain committed. Sales of HD DVD players have remained brisk and there is a healthy catalog of more than 400 HD DVD titles offered at retail," she wrote in an e-mail Friday.
  What about the possibility of switching to a Blu-ray player as an add-on?
  "_t's too premature to say, but as Microsoft has long stated, Xbox is focused on delivering great high-definition experiences to consumers — whether it's through HD gaming, digital downloads through Xbox Live Marketplace, optical media or IPTV."
  Well, that's not a "no."
*Console talk*
  While we're on the subject — and if you missed it last week — sales of the *Sony* PlayStation 3 appeared to have awakened from their slumber last month, actually selling more than *Microsoft*'s Xbox 360, according to January figures from NPD. The score: 269,000 units versus 230,000 units.
  Of course, *Nintendo*'s Wii continued to best both, selling 274,000 units during the month.
  The numbers overall were down from a year ago, but NPD analyst Anita Frazier says it's less for slackened demand than dwindling supply.
  "Given the huge number of hardware systems sold in December, inventory shortages could be the biggest contributor to the softer than expected sales," she wrote in notes released with the monthly data.
  That was the case for Microsoft, a spokeswoman said. "Our retailers are telling us that Xbox 360 is selling as fast as they can restock, but due to this high demand, Xbox 360 is experiencing temporary shortages," she said. "We are working as quickly as we can to replenish inventory."
*Controlling chips*
  Diosdado Cabello, the governor of Venezuela's Miranda state and a staunch ally of President Hugo Chávez, says that Luis Tascon, a leftist congressman who's fallen out of grace with Chávez, is a "tool of the empire." And the governor thinks *Microsoft* had something to do with his conversion to evil capitalism.
  Tascon accused the governor's brother of corruption. Then, the governor, in a news release last week, said "that congressman [Tascon] spent a month in Bill Gates' offices, the richest man in the realm of information technology in the U.S.; maybe they injected a chip into his bloodstream."
  We're guessing that Gov. Cabello meant that tongue-in-cheek.
  But it's a good indication of how clownish politics have become in revolutionary Venezuela (and how Microsoft is viewed there in some quarters).

*seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2004187902_btdownload18.html_


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

sir iv told u not to talk about business desicions coz u know squat abt them 

and fyi the drm ur against hd-dvd provided u to make copies of what u purchased legally  so decide what ur against  at this time may i remind u that drm was sony's brain child 

o but drm is not what ur against- its MS


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

^aah!u feel M$haft is ur corp


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

aapke muu mein ghee shakar if that ever happens i will employ all the hindi speaking north indians in south india and setup the biggest MS facility there ... only hindi speaking north indians  hell i will even import them from north india


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



iMav said:


> xbox 360 was in competition with ps3 which is a sony product and blu-ray is also a sony product, i think ur intellectually smart enough to do the math


so can't two different consoles have the same drive?xbox and ps2 both had dvd-drive iirc.Thats stupid to say and you know that.



> cracking and legally allowing something are 2 different things


agreed,these new media are more drm friendly and that sux.



> *and ps3 was the reason for hd-dvd loosing *? hmmm i guess the big studios and wal-mart going for blu-ray had nothing to do with it



yes sir yes,you just dont see the bigger picture.The wal-mart was just a minor blow,I,from the first day knew blu-ray is going to win cos 1.Its superior,2.ps3 has blu-ray!



> the point is if it was backed by others too y is it that another MS backed project failed and not Universal backed project failed or intel backed project failed ...



Isn't M$ the biggest of them all and isn't gates uncle the richest man on earth?


queen sang 'another one bites the dust'.



> oops im sorry this forum bashes MS for every thing they do


We bash M$ for everything unethical thing they do,and isn't criticism a good thing?


Finally The king(sony) will regain its throne.


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

BTW M.S. does have a R&D centre at Hyderabad

tho not so sure about the demographic spread of the employees there 

the gal i no is a bong


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



The_Devil_Himself said:


> so can't two different consoles have the same drive?xbox and ps2 both had dvd-drive iirc.Thats stupid to say and you know that.


 dude u know ur talking sh1t right, fyi again, toshiba makes the zunes for MS  heres another addition to the previous equation & ur comparing dvd to blu-ray/hd-dvd  cmon man dont make lame comments like praka and arya

and ps3 the reason for hd-dvd loosing


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

@praka: Please try and post long articles in a more readable format. All that bolding, no proper paragraphs, and some more, makes it a little bit difficult to read. 

Personally I think the whole HD DVD vs Blu ray thing ended up being who got the most studio backing. It certainly wasn't the case of Microsoft backing the evil technology HD DVD and Sony being the Angel. Both were future technologies, though both could not survive together. The studios realised that they were losing money with the format war and decided to back Blu ray so as to put an end to it.


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

Agreed the HD-DVD group had more than 100 Cos on board

but if you ask a person on the street to assoicate HD-DVD with a co, the first Cos that they wud talk about is M.S and Toshiba [Toshiba even less than M.S]

how many  people would have known that *Oerlikon Japan or Sonopress* were also backin HD-DVD


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

*It's official: HD DVD is dead, the format war over*

*www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/2008/02/holygrailknight-440-hd-dvd-blu.jpg




> It's official. Toshiba just made a statement saying, " it will no longer develop, manufacture and market HD DVD players and recorders." Cessation of the player and recorders are targeted for March 2008. Volume production of HD DVD disk drives for PCs and games will end in the same time frame. However, Atsutoshi Nishida, President and CEO of Toshiba Corporation did say that Toshiba will, "continue to assess the position of notebook PCs with integrated HD DVD drives." That's it folks, the format war is over, Blu-ray has won. Full press release after the break.
> 
> Update: Besides stating "no plans" to go Blu-ray during the Q&A, Toshiba committed to stockpiling HD DVD recording media for those who own HD DVD recorders. These will be sold on-line. As for future HD DVD software releases, Mr. Nishida could only say, "it was not our business, we cannot predict their business." Oh really? Is the lack of new titles on a dead platform really so hard to predict?
> 
> ...




*www.engadget.com/2008/02/19/official-hd-dvd-dead-and-buried-format-war-is-over/


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: It's official: HD DVD is dead, the format war over*

wat is the point of startin another HD thread when there r 2 already runnin

*REPORTIN*


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

as i said its more about bashing MS for watever they do rather than looking at things objectively


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*

@imav:anytime I am against *DRM*.I never support DRMing any media.but to play safe,I'll prefer Mammon(sony) than devil(M$haft)  

*roflgoat.files.wordpress.com/2007/01/vista.jpg

and dont get tension and have ur head bald in this tender age fighting  supporting a monopolistic company 

And why are u dragging north india,hindi regionalism thing in every of ur post?
I have limited my words in the fight club post 
DO YOU WANT ME TO GO IN DEFENSIVE AND BASH WHOLE NORTH INDIANS IN THIS FORUM?
I am NOT going to do  that  I have opined my personal Idea in the thread which is running in fightclub(bombay controversy).


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*



praka123 said:


> @imav:anytime I am against *DRM*.I never support DRMing any media.but to play safe,I'll prefer Mammon(sony) than devil(M$haft)


 as i said and have been saying u r not against drm but are against MS as we all know that u want piracy to prevail rather than the people who make the jodha akbar song ur listening to get paid  and well lets see last time i checked linux doesnt lay drm and vista does another reason y u hate MS and not drm 


praka123 said:


> and dont get tension and have ur head bald in this tender age fighting  supporting a monopolistic company


 me and bald shubh shubh bolo sir


praka123 said:


> And why are u dragging north india,hindi regionalism thing in every of ur post?
> I have limited my words in the fight club post


 i didnt mean to continue that controversy here i just said that if i were to own MS i would give first preference to hindi speaking north indians thats all ur the 1 combining the 2 arguements not me 


praka123 said:


> DO YOU WANT ME TO GO IN DEFENSIVE AND BASH WHOLE NORTH INDIANS IN THIS FORUM?


 feel free to get urself banned 

o and yeah goobster, i agree


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

there is no point in  arguing with u.  I dont support piracy.
I know when asked whether I prefer DRM or piracy-I opted for the 2nd in a tight choice.  I feel end user should be educated about piracy and also the product cost should be minimal and hence sales of large volumes,which is gonna stop piracy.
But NEVER it is allowed,DRMing something we "BUY" 

but also NEVER M$haft for the reason of this devilish Monopolistic company which uses unethical methods bribing governments to get off with Linux ! even the Software patent FUD from M$haft is worth what it is!


@imav:ur against piracy and u have a pirated OS X on ur PC as triple boot.
Isnt it hypocricy on ur part


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @imav:ur against piracy and u have a pirated OS X on ur PC as triple boot.
> Isnt it hypocricy on ur part


 nope i dont have os x on my pc i go to the apple re-seller across the road from my house


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^yeah,YEAH,we believe


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ why do you care? because someone pirated your cat or what? cats are not opensource


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

ok.. move to the track..

will we see raise in blu ray players and media in india any soooner now ???

think of the possibilties now..

format war over .. and now is the chance many companies will jump on to blu ray and start seeling thier products fast...

more over india has become a country for entertainment..

i think we will see cheaper players.. more agrresive selliong of blu ray player from sony and other companies... good for all..


now when is digit gona start giving blu ray???

P.S : when they shifted to DVD some years ago and along with it came discount to dvd drives.. i hope they do the same .. sooner this time..


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

^^lol...@praka
stop being obstinate and laying mordant comments, its of no good either.

@blue ray
opening was subtle but the end is prosperous


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lol...@praka
> stop being *obstinate* and laying *mordant* comments, its of no good either.


 waah great words


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 19, 2008)

iMav:come on why are you being so defensive?M$ supported\backed hd-dvd,its a fact.Hd-dvd has lost,its yet another fact.

And I say it again : PS3 was one of the main reason blu-ray won.

HD-DVD managed to stay for so long against blu-ry just cuz of xbox360, the end was long due.


and would you believe me that the end of xbox360 is due too?Just a matter of months.


----------



## iMav (Feb 19, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> And I say it again : PS3 was one of the main reason blu-ray won.


 say it here but dont say it in front of some 1 who is saner than u he will laugh u off 


The_Devil_Himself said:


> HD-DVD managed to stay for so long against blu-ry just cuz of xbox360, the end was long due.


 i think it had more to do with the fact that paramount and universal were backing the format with their titles  and the hd format is more of a movie format than a gaming format


The_Devil_Himself said:


> and would you believe me that the end of xbox360 is due too?


no, coz the 360 kicked ps3s arse so freaking hard that it took *the world's best* console more than a year to salvage some pride


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

IMO Xbox 360 & HD-DVD are better. PS3 had low sales not Xbox 360.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 19, 2008)

narangz said:


> IMO Xbox 360 & HD-DVD are better. PS3 had low sales not Xbox 360.


Xbox 360 Definitely Is .

Read any good gaming site and you'll soon Find out that the Xbox 360's Unified Shader Architecture is way ahead of the PS3's GPU which still uses the old Pixel and Vertex Shaders .


----------



## faraaz (Feb 20, 2008)

TAKE THAT XBOX!! 

He he...I can hear the crackers going off in the Sony offices!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> iMav:come on why are you being so defensive?M$ supported\backed hd-dvd,its a fact.Hd-dvd has lost,its yet another fact.


 
Where did MS supported HD DVD????? Didn't Apple also supported Blu Ray this way?? MS gave users a choice to buy an HD DVD drive in XBOX 360 as an add on, but they did not shove it to the users throat like PS3 did. PS3 doesn't even uses Blu Ray for games.



> And I say it again : PS3 was one of the main reason blu-ray won.


 
Yup, I agree.



> HD-DVD managed to stay for so long against blu-ry just cuz of xbox360, the end was long due.


 
No, it was the movie studios & porn industry.




> would you believe me that the end of xbox360 is due too?Just a matter of months.


 
Lolz....ok this is compleately Bull****. Was it HD DVD which made the market of XBOX 360 or games/XBOX Live/Guitar Hero/Viva Pinata.



> Read any good gaming site and you'll soon Find out that the Xbox 360's Unified Shader Architecture is way ahead of the PS3's GPU which still uses the old Pixel and Vertex Shaders .



I have not worked on XNA yet but from what I have studied from the XNA & DX 10/10.1 white papers, unified shaders are indeed better then individual shaders, this is the reason even OpenGL is going the Unified shader way. The old methodology of brute force approach & number crunching is gone now, it's time to optimise & tap the maximum out of the current hardware. As hardware is getting more powerful it is also getting power hungry & hot, so it makes sense to find ways to optimise the existing technology.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 20, 2008)

That Cell processor is the biggest joke of all!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> That Cell processor is the biggest joke of all!


It's optimized for Streaming Floating-Point Calculations and in that it can whoop the ass of the Xbox 360 CPU .

But Reality is , that hardly 0.05% of all game calculations are Streaming Floating Point , so the 360 Fares better in the Real-World Scenario !


----------



## krazzy (Feb 21, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> PS3 doesn't even uses Blu Ray for games.


Yes it does. All PS3 games come on Blu-Ray Discs, the reason why they are so expensive.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 21, 2008)

I love this so much cuz all those loser Xbox fanboys must be feeling reeeeally stupid right now to actually spend money to buy an external attachment for the 360 just to play a dead format. He he...in the PS3's case even if Bluray had lost out, atleast you wouldnt have paid extra SEPARATELY to buy a Bluray player. If the cost is factored into purchase price, that's not really the same thing.

Ha ha...I love it when tech trends go my way!


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

lol... i wish things could get more better


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 22, 2008)

> *Blu-ray victory means royalties, royalties, royalties*
> 
> Posted by          Michael Kanellos                                                                                | 72 comments
> Forget about customer satisfaction or superiority of image quality. The real issue in the war between Blu-ray and HD DVD was about royalties.
> ...


*www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9874317-7.html?tag=nefd.lede


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^ well that is why sony has been so kken to makesure that technoligy like bluray is top.. coz it can win this royality... war..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 23, 2008)

amazon is taking pre-orders of recent hindi "movies"

om shanti om (no info abt relse)
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00124ONSS

saawariya
*www.amazon.com/Saawariya-Blu-ray-Z...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1203713864&sr=1-2



> Saawariya [Blu-ray] (2007)
> Price: 	$26.95
> Availability: This title will be released on March 11, 2008. Pre-order now! Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

no way i am gona get these two movies..

wht other films are avail in bluray???

english list please ??


----------



## faraaz (Feb 23, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> *www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9874317-7.html?tag=nefd.lede



Its business...not charity. Things will settle down in the market soon and you'll be getting Blu Ray burners for dirt cheap, just like everything else...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 24, 2008)

LIST of HD-DVD titles and BlueRay is moved. Plz visit the next page of this thread for a compressed version.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 24, 2008)

Couldnt you have pasted a link instead of the whole text? This is irritating...


----------



## nvidia (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! Thats a huge list!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 24, 2008)

@faraaz he wanted a_ list_


----------



## krazzy (Feb 24, 2008)

All the HD DVD titles will soon be there on Blu ray, won't they?


----------



## faraaz (Feb 24, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @faraaz he wanted a_ list_



<a href> tags are your friend!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 24, 2008)

faraaz said:


> <a href> tags are your friend!


 actually


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 24, 2008)

ok, 
after he's done with it ill delete the post.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> actually[/QUOTE]
> 
> As long as the message comes across...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 25, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> amazon is taking pre-orders of recent hindi "movies"
> 
> om shanti om (no info abt relse)
> *www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00124ONSS
> ...


Wow! I didn't see this post. I hope there is some good person who will buy it for me . I guess I will scrap my plans of buying the DVD.


----------



## mehaman (Feb 25, 2008)

blu-ray when will it be affordable(esp blu-ray drives  )


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 25, 2008)

So finally we have one surviving standard : *BLURAY*!
Great 

Anyone knows what is the current price of Bluray drive and bluray discs?


----------



## mehaman (Feb 25, 2008)

^tereku khar bechna padega!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 25, 2008)

@faraaz,

what price will a BR burner come to till 2010? 


i think it currently costs around 35,000 (estimte)

@naveen_reloaded,
copy the list and post a reply


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 25, 2008)

just now saw click in bbc... and they confirmed that this war is over.... but also said that price of these bluray player will come down slow... bot like wyht its been now...

sorry forget the above thing... just now saw ur pm@ 10.35... and i dont get u ??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 25, 2008)

as u asked there's a _list_  of titles on page 5, i want to delete the content after u get done with it


----------



## faraaz (Feb 26, 2008)

35000 sounds a bit high...but ehh...I think the price of these things wont come down till they become the mainstream media. For example, DVDs used to be super expensive when they first came out...and 2x DVD burners were going for what...20 K? Maybe more...

By 2010, maybe it will still cost like 8-10 K , but eventually, once it becomes the only media used in the mainstream, it will be also available for 3-5 K max...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> as u asked there's a _list_  of titles on page 5, i want to delete the content after u get done with it



thnks widescreen....


actually i saw these titles in another site...

anyway thnks ..

do u know how much is the cosst....???

off topic... is there a channel which shows in widescreen in dishtv??


```
Blue Ray 
(Titles Currently Available)*

16 Blocks
28 Days Later 
28 Weeks Later 
50 Paintings from the Museum of Modern Art 
50 First Dates
300
1,000 Places to See Before You Die: 50 Favorite Destinations 
2001: A Space Odyssey

AC/DC: 'Live at Donington'
Aeon Flux
Alexander
Alice Cooper: Live at Montreux 2005
Alien vs. Predator
All the King's Men
The Amazing World of National Geographic
American Psycho
Annapolis 
The Ant Bully
Antarctica Dreaming
Apocalypto
The Architect
Art Wolfe: Vanishing Act 
Are We Done Yet?
Arlington Road
ATL 
The Aviator

Babel
Badder Santa
Basic Instinct (Director's Cut)
Basic Instinct 2
Battle of the Bulge
Beerfest: Unrated
Behind Enemy Lines
The Benchwarmers
Beowulf and Grendel 
Best of Blu-ray Action (Alexander Revisited, Troy: Director's Cut, Blood Diamond and Wyatt Earp)
Best of Blu-ray Family (Happy Feet, Scooby-Doo, Tim Burton's Corpse Bride and The Ant Bully)
Best of Blu-ray Volume 1 (Lethal Weapon, Mad Max 2, Swordfish and Training Day)
Best of Blu-ray Volume 2 (The Last Samurai, Phantom of the Opera, Unforgiven, and The Fugitive)
Best of Blu-ray Volume 3 (Blazing Saddles, The Departed, Goodfellas and Superman: The Movie)
Big Fish
The Big Hit
Bikini Destinations: Triple Fantasy
Black Book
The Black Crowes: Freak 'N' Roll... Into the Fog
Black Hawk Down
Black Rain
Black Snake Moan
Blazing Saddles
Blood and Chocolate
Blood Diamond
Blue Planet/Dream Is Alive
Bram Stoker's Dracula
Bridge to Terabithia
Broken Arrow
The Brothers Grimm
Bruce Springsteen With The Sessions Band Live In Dublin
Bubble
Bulletproof Monk
Bullit

Cars
Casanova
Casino Royale
Cast Away
Catch and Release
Chain Reaction
Chicago
Chicken Little
Chris Botti Live With Orchestra and Special
A Christmas Story
Chronos
Chronos W/Ultimate DVD
Click
A Clockwork Orange
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Closer
Coming to America
The Company
The Condemned
Corpse Bride
The Covenant
Courage Under Fire
The Cowboys
Crank
Crash
Cruel Intentions
Curse of the Golden Flower

Daddy's Little Girls
Dark Water
Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds: Live at Radio City
David Gilmour - Remember That Night 
Dawn of the Dead
The Day After Tomorrow 
Day of the Dead
Deja Vu
Delta Farce
Departed, The
The Descent
Destiny's Child "Live In Atlanta"
Deliverance
The Devil Wears Prada
The Devil's Rejects
Die Hard
Die Hard 2: Die Harder
Die Hard With a Vengeance
The Die Hard Collection (includes all four movies)
Dinosaur
Dirty Dancing
The Dirty Dozen
Discovery Atlas: Australia Revealed
Discovery Atlas: Brazil Revealed
Discovery Atlas: China Revealed
Discovery Atlas: Italy Revealed
District B13
Disturbia
Doctor Strange
Dog Day Afternoon
Donnie Brasco
Dragon Ball Z: Broly - The Legendary Super Saiyan/Broly - Second Coming (Double Feature)
Dragon's Lair
Dreamgirls

Edward Scissorhands 
Eight Below
Elvis Costello & The Imposters: Live in Memphis
Employee of the Month
Enemy of the State
Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room
Enter the Dragon
Entrapment
Eragon
Evil Dead II
Exotic Saltwater Aquarium
Eyes Wide Shut

Failure to Launch
Fantastic Four
Fantastic Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer
A Few Good Men
The Fifth Element
The Fifth Element: Remastered
Final Fantasy: Spirits Within
Finding Neverland
Fireplace: Visions of Tranquility
Firewall
First Blood (Rambo)
Flags of Our Fathers
Flatliners
Flight of the Phoenix
Flightplan
The Fly
Flyboys
The Fountain
Four Brothers
Freedom Writers
From Hell
The Fugitive
Full Metal Jacket
Full Metal Jacket (Deluxe Edition)

G.I. Jane
Galapagos
Getaway
Ghost Rider
Girls Gone Wild: Sexiest Moments Ever 2
Glory Road
Goal! The Dream Begins
Gods and Generals
Gone in 60 Seconds
Good Night, and Good Luck
Goodfellas
Gothika
Gridiron Gang
The Great Raid
The Guardian

Hairspray (2007)
Halloween
Happily N'Ever After
Happy Feet
Hard Boiled - Stranglehold Collector's Edition PS3 game
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone
Harry Potter Years 1-5: Limited Edition Giftset
Hart's War
The Haunted Mansion
HD Window: The Great Southwest
HD Window: Hawaii
HDNet World Report Special: Shuttle Discovery’s Historic Mission
HDScape Sampler
Hellboy
High School Musical 2 
The Hills Have Eyes 2
Hitch
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
The Holiday
Hollow Man (Director's Cut)
Home of the Brave
Hoosiers
Host
Hostel (Director's Cut)
Hostel Part II
House of 1,000 Corpses
House of Flying Daggers
House of Wax
Hustle & Flow

I Know Who Killed Me
Ice Age: The Meltdown
Identity
IMAX: Africa the Serengeti
IMAX: Alaska Spirit of the Wild
IMAX: Antarctica -- An Adventure of a Different Nature
IMAX: Australia Land Beyond Time
Immortal Beloved
Incubus - "Alive at Red Rocks"
Into the Blue
Invincible
The Invisible
The Italian Job

Jailhouse Rock
Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back
Jin-Roh
John Legend: Live at the House of Blues

A Knight's Tale
King Arthur: Director's Cut
King of New York
Kingdom of Heaven: Director's Cut
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Kiss of the Dragon
Kung Fu Hustle

Ladder 49
Lady in the Water
The Lake House
The Last Samurai
The Last Waltz
Layer Cake
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
The Legend of Zorro
Legends of Jazz with Ramsey Lewis: Showcase -- first pressings do not work with the PS3
Lethal Weapon
Lethal Weapon 2
Letters From Iwo Jima
License to Wed
Little Man
Live Free or Die Hard
The Lives of Others
The Lookout
Lord of War
Lost - The Complete Third Season
The Lost City

Manchurian Candidate, The
March Of The Penguins
Marine, The
Masters of Horror: Season 1, Vol. 1
Masters of Horror: Season 1, Vol. 2
Masters of Horror: Season 1, Vol. 3
Masters of Horror: Season 1, Vol. 4
Meet the Robinsons
Memento
Memoirs of a Geisha
Men Of Honor
The Messangers
Million Dollar Baby
Mission Impossible
Mission Impossible II
Mission Impossible III
Mr and Mrs Smith
Mr. Brooks
Monster House
Muriel Anderson: A Guitarscape Planet
Music and Lyrics

Nacho Libre
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
National Lampoon's Van Wilder
National Geographic's Relentless Enemies
Nature's Colors
Nature's Journey
New Orleans Concert: The Music of America's Soul
Night at the Museum
NIN - Beside You in Time
Nip/Tuck Season 4
Norbit

Oceans Trilogy Boxset
Oceans Thirteen
Oldboy
The Omega Man
The Omen (666)
One Last Thing...
Open Season
Out For Justice

Paprika
Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up - Live
Pathfinder
The Patriot
Payback
Pearl Harbor
Perfect Stranger
The Phantom of the Opera
Phone Booth
Pirates of the Caribbean - At World's End
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Pixar Short Films Collection, Vol. 1
Planet Earth
Planet of the Apes
The Polar Express
Premonition
The Prestige
Primeval
Prison Break Season One
The Punisher
Purple Rain
Pursuit of Happyness

The Queen
Queen Rocks Montreal

Ratatouille
The Reaping
Reds
Reign of Fire
Reign Over Me
Remember the Titans
Rent
Replacement Killers
Rescue Dawn
Rescue Me Season 3
Reservoir Dogs
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Return to House on Haunted Hill
Revenge
Rio Bravo
Rising Sun
The Road Warrior
Robocop 
Rocky
Rocky Balboa
Royal Space Force: Wings of Honneamise
A Room With a View
Rumor Has It
Roving Mars
Running With Scissors
RV

SOS! Tokyo Metro Explorers: The Next
S.W.A.T.
Sahara
The Santa Clause 3
Saw
Saw II
Saw III
A Scanner Darkly
Scary Movie
Scooby-Doo
The Searchers
Secret Window
Sentinel, The
Serenity: Southern Seas
Seven Years in Tibet
The Shining
The Shooter
Silent Hill
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Sky High
Sleepy Hollow
Smallville The Complete Sixth Season
The Sopranos: Season Six, Part 1
The Sopranos: Season Six, Part 2
Space Cowboys
Species
Speed
Spiderman 3
Spider-Man: The High-Definition Trilogy
Stargate
Stargaze II
Stealth
Stir of Echoes
Stomp the Yard
Stranger Than Fiction
Superbad
Superman II: The Richard Donner Cut
Superman Returns
Superman: The Movie
Surf's Up
Swordfish
Syriana

Tailor Of Panama, The
Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
Tears of the Sun
Tekkon Kinkreet
Terminator
Terminator 2: Judgment Day
TMNT
Tomb Raider
Tony Bennett: An American Classic
Total Recall
Toto: 25th Anniversary (Live in Amsterdam)
Trading Places
Training Day
The Transporter
The Transporter 2
Troy (Director's Cut)
Twilight Zone - The Movie

U2: Rattle and Hum
Ultimate Avengers Collection
Ultimate Force
Ultraviolet
Under Siege
Underworld
Underworld: Evolution
Unforgiven
The Untouchables: Special Collector's Edition
The Usual Suspects

Vacancy
Vertical Limit
A View From Space With Heavenly Music
Visions of the Sea: Explorations 
Viva Las Vegas
Volver

Waiting
The War Within
The Warriors: Ultimate Director's Cut
Warriors Of Heaven And Earth
We Are Marshall
We Were Soldiers
Weeds Season 1
Weeds Season 2
Wicker Man, The: Unrated
The Wild
The Wild Bunch
Wild Hogs
Wild Things
Windtalkers
World Trade Center
World's Fastest Indian
Wyatt Earp

X-Men: The Last Stand
xXx

Young Guns


HD DVD 
(Titles Currently Available)*


12 Monkeys (Universal)
16 Blocks (Warner) <- COMBO
2 Fast 2 Furious (Universal)
2001 - A Space Odyssey (Warner)
300 (Warner) <- COMBO
40-Year Old Virgin (Universal)

Accepted (Universal) <- COMBO
Adventures of Robin Hood (Warner)
Aeon Flux (Paramount)
Alexander Revisited - The Final Cut (Warner)
Alice Cooper: Live at Montreux 2005 (Eagle Rock)
Alpha Dog (Universal) <- COMBO
American Me (Universal)
American Werewolf in London (Universal) <- COMBO
Animal House (Universal) <- COMBO
The Ant Bully (Warner)
Apollo 13 (Universal)
The Architect (Magnolia)
Army of Darkness (Universal)
Assault on Precinct 13 (Universal)
ATL (Warner) <- COMBO

Babel (Paramount)
Backdraft (Universal)
Barry Manilow: Manilow Live! (Image)
Batman Begins (Warner)
Battle of the Bulge (Warner)
Beerfest (Warner)
Being John Malkovich (Universal)
Best of Get Out! Vol. 1 (HDNet)
Best of Get Out! Vol. 2 (HDNet)
Best of HDNet World Report Vol. 1 (HDNet)
Best of HDNet World Report Vol. 2 (HDNet)
The Big Lebowski (Universal)
Bikini Destinations: Hawaii (HDNet)
Bikini Destinations: Lake Tahoe (HDNet)
Bikini Destinations: Mexico (HDNet)
Billy Madison (Universal)
Black Christmas (Weinstein Co.)
Black Rain (Paramount)
Black Snake Moan (Paramount)
Blades of Glory (Dreamworks)
Blazing Saddles (Warner)
Blood Diamond (Warner)
Blue Planet - IMAX (Warner)
Bone Collector (Universal)
Born on the Fourth of July (Universal)
Bourne Identity (Universal)
Bourne Supremacy (Universal)
Breach (Universal) <- COMBO
Breakfast Club (Universal) <- COMBO
The Breakup (Universal) <- COMBO
Brokeback Mountain (Universal) <- COMBO
Bruce Almighty (Universal)
Bubble (Magnolia)
Bulletproof (Universal)
Bullitt (Warner)

Caddyshack (Warner)
Carlito's Way (Universal)
Carlito's Way: Rise to Power (Universal)
Casablanca (Warner)
Casino (Universal)
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (Warner)
Chicago and Earth, Wind & Fire: Live at the Greek (Image)
Children of Men (Universal) <- COMBO
Christmas Story (Warner)
Christmas Vacation, National Lampoon's (Warner)
Chronicles of Riddick (Universal)
Cinderella Man (Universal)
Clerks 2 (Weinstein Co.)
A Clockwork Orange (Warner)
Coming to America (Paramount)
Complete Matrix Trilogy (Warner)
Constantine (Warner)
The Contract (First Look)
Corpse Bride, Tim Burton's (Warner)
The Cowboys (Warner)
Cream - Live at the Royal Albert Hall (Rhino)

Dante's Peak (Universal)
Darkman (Universal)
Dawn of the Dead (Universal)
Daylight (Universal)
Dazed and Confused (Universal) <- COMBO
Dead Silence (Universal) <- COMBO
Deep Purple: They All Came Down to Montreux (Eagle Rock)
Deer Hunter (Universal)
Deliverance (Warner)
The Departed (Warner)
Derailed (Weinstein Co.)
Digital Video Essentials (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
Dirty Dozen (Warner)
Discovery Atlas: Australia Revealed (Image)
Discovery Atlas: Brazil Revealed (Image)
Discovery Atlas: China Revealed (Image)
Discovery Atlas: Italy Revealed (Image)
District B13 (Magnolia)
Disturbia (Dreamworks)
Dog Day Afternoon (Warner)
Doom (Universal)
Dragonheart (Universal)
Dragon's Lair (Digital Leisure)
Dreamgirls (Dreamworks)
Dreaming Arizona (The Picture Company)
Dreaming Nevada (The Picture Company)
Dune (Universal)
Dukes of Hazzard (Warner)

The Eagles - Live In Melbourne (Rhino)
Elizabeth (Universal)
End of Days (Universal)
Enter the Dragon (Warner)
Erin Brockovich (Universal)
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Universal)
Evan Almighty (Universal)
Evening (Universal)
Excalibur (Warner)
Eyes Wide Shut (Warner)

Failure To Launch (Paramount)
The Fast and the Furious (Universal)
Fast Times at Ridgemont High (Universal) <-COMBO
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (Universal)
Feast (Weinstein Co.)
Field of Dreams (Universal) <- COMBO
Firewall (Warner) <- COMBO
Flags of our Fathers (Dreamworks)
For the Love of the Game (Universal)
Forbidden Planet (Warner)
Forbidden Planet: Ultimate Collector's Edition (Warner)
The Fountain (Warner)
Four Brothers (Paramount)
Freedom - Vol. 1 (Bandai Visual)
Freedom - Vol. 2 (Bandai Visual)
Freedom Writers (Paramount)
Friday Night Lights (Universal)
The Frighteners (Universal)
The Fugitive (Warner)
Full Metal Jacket (Warner)
Full Metal Jacket - Deluxe (Warner)

Galapagos (BBC Video/Warner)
The Game (Universal)
The Getaway (Warner)
The Getaway (1994) (Universal)
Gods and Generals (Warner)
Goodfellas (Warner)
Good Night, and Good Luck (Warner) <- COMBO
The Good Shepherd (Universal) <- COMBO
Gothika (Warner)
Grand Prix (Warner)
Guitarscape Planet (Concert Hot Spot)

Half Baked (Universal) <- COMBO
Happy Feet (Warner)
Happy Gilmore (Universal)
Harlem Globetrotters - A Gift for the Troops (HDNet)
Harsh Times (Weinstein Co.)
HDScape Antarctica Dreaming (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape Exotic Saltwater Aquarium (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape Fireplace: Visions of Tranquility (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape HD Window: The Great Southwest (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape HD Window: Hawaii (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape Sampler (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
HDScape Visions of the Sea (DVD Intl.) <- COMBO
Heart: Alive in Seattle (Image)
Heroes Season 1 (Universal)
The Hitcher (Universal) <- COMBO
Hollywoodland (Universal) <- COMBO
The Host (Magnolia)
Hot Fuzz (Universal) <- COMBO
House of Wax (Warner)
How the Grinch Stole Christmas (Universal) <- COMBO
Hulk (Universal)
The Hurricane (Universal)
Hustle & Flow (Paramount)

In Good Company (Universal)
Inside Man (Universal)
Interpreter (Universal)
Italian Job (Paramount)

Jailhouse Rock (Warner)
James Taylor: A MusiCares Person of the Year Tribute (Rhino)
Jarhead (Universal)
Jazz Standards (Surround Records)
The Jerk (Universal)

King Kong (Universal)
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang (Warner) <- COMBO
Knocked Up (Universal) <- COMBO

Lady in the Water (Warner)
The Lakehouse (Warner)
Land of the Dead, George A. Romero's (Universal) <- COMBO
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (Paramount)
Last Samurai (Warner)
The Last Starfighter (Universal)
Lethal Weapon (Warner)
Lethal Weapon 2 (Warner)
Letters from Iwo Jima (Warner)
Liar Liar (Universal)
The Lost City (Magnolia)
Lost In Translation (Universal)
Lucky # Slevin (Weinstein Co.)

Mallrats (Universal)
March of the Penguins (Warner)
Matador (Weinstein Co.)
The Manchurian Canidate (Paramount)
Meet Joe Black (Universal)
Meet the Fockers (Universal)
Meet the Parents (Universal)
Mercury Rising (Universal)
Miami Vice (Universal)
Midnight Run (Universal)
A Mighty Heart (Paramount)
Million Dollar Baby (Warner)
Mission: Impossible - Ultimate Missions Collection (Paramount)
Mission: Impossible (Paramount)
Mission: Impossible 2 (Paramount)
Mission: Impossible 3 (Paramount)
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life (Universal)
The Mummy (Universal)
The Mummy Returns (Universal)
Music and Lyrics (Warner) <- COMBO
Mutiny on the Bounty (Warner)
Mystery Men (Universal)

Nacho Libre (Paramount)
Nature's Colors (Concert Hot Spot)
Nature's Journey (R&B Films)
The New Orleans Concert (Concert Hot Spot) <- COMBO
Next (Paramount)
Nine Inch Nails Live: Beside You In Time (Interscope)
Nip/Tuck: The Complete Fourth Season (Warner)
Norbit (Dreamworks)
Notting Hill (Universal)
The Nutty Professor (Universal)
Nutty Professor II: The Klumps (Universal)

An Officer and a Gentleman (Paramount)
One Six Right (Terwilliger)
Out for Justice (Warner)
Out of Sight (Universal)

The Pat Metheny Group: The Way Up (Eagle Rock)
Patch Adams (Universal)
Payback: Straight Up (Paramount)
Perfect Storm (Warner)
Phantom of the Opera (Warner)
Pitch Black (Universal)
Planet Earth (BBC Video/Warner)
The Polar Express (Warner)
Poseidon (Warner) <- COMBO
Pulse (Weinstein Co.)
Purple Rain (Warner)
Ray (Universal)
The Reaping (Warner)
Red Dragon (Universal)
Reds (Paramount)
Relentless Enemies (National Geographic/Warner)
Return to House on Haunted Hill (Warner)
Rio Bravo (Warner)
The River (Universal)
Road Warrior (Warner)
A Room with a View (BBC Video/Warner)
Rumor Has It (Warner)
Rundown (Universal)

Sahara (Paramount)
Santana: Hymns for Peace - Live at Montreux (Eagle Rock)
A Scanner Darkly (Warner)
Scary Movie 4 (Weinstein Co.)
Scent of a Woman (Universal)
School for Scoundrels (Weinstein Co.)
Scooby-Doo (Warner)
Scorpion King (Universal) <- COMBO
Sea of Love (Universal)
Seabiscuit (Universal)
The Searchers (Warner)
Seed of Chucky (Universal)
Serenity (Universal)
Shaun of the Dead (Universal)
The Shining (Warner)
Shooter (Paramount)
The Skeleton Key (Universal)
Sky Captain and the World of Tommorow (Paramount)
Sleepy Hollow (Paramount)
Slither (Universal) <- COMBO
Smallville: The Complete Fifth Season (Warner)
Smallville: The Complete Sixth Season (Warner)
Smokey and the Bandit (Universal)
Smokin' Aces (Universal) <- COMBO
Sneakers (Universal)
Sopranos: Season Six, Part 1 (HBO)
Sopranos: Season Six, Part 2 (HBO)
Space Cowboys (Warner)
Space or Dream of Life - Music Experience in 3-D Sound Reality (Surround Records)
Spatial Dynamics - Music Experience in 3-D Sound Reality (Surround Records)
Spartacus (Universal)
Spy Game (Universal)
Stained Glass Window: With Heavenly Carols (Concert Hot Spot) <- COMBO
The Sting (Universal)
Streets of Fire (Universal)
Superman (Warner)
Superman II: The Richard Donner Cut (Warner)
Superman Returns (Warner)
Swan Lake (BBC / Opus Arte)
Swordfish (Warner)
Syriana (Warner)

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines (Warner)
The Thing (Universal)
TMNT (Warner) <- COMBO
Tokyo Drift, The Fast and the Furious (Universal) <- COMBO
Top Gun (Paramount)
Toto - 25th Anniversary: Live In Amsterdam (Eagle Rock)
Trading Places (Paramount)
Traffic (Universal)
Training Day (Warner)
Transformers (Paramount)
Troy (Warner)
Troy - Director's Cut (Warner)
Twilight Zone - The Movie (Warner)

U-571 (Universal)
U2: Rattle and Hum (Paramount)
Ultimate Matrix Collection (Warner)
Uncommon Bach (Surround Records)
Uncommon Mozart - Music Experience in 3-D Sound Reality (Surround Records)
Under Siege (Warner)
Unforgiven (Warner)
Unleashed (Universal)
Unleashed (Universal) <- COMBO
The Untouchables (Paramount)

V for Vendetta (Warner)
Van Helsing (Universal)
View From Space With Heavenly Music (Concert Hot Spot)
Viva Las Vegas (Warner)

Waist Deep (Universal) <- COMBO
The War (Universal)
The Warriors (Paramount)
The Watcher (Universal)
Waterworld (Universal)
The Way to Paradise (Surround Records)
We are Marshall (Warner) <- COMBO
We Were Soldiers (Paramount)
The Wedding Date (Universal)
What Dreams May Come (Universal)
Wicker Man (Warner)
The Wild Bunch (Warner)
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Warner)
Wings of Honneamise (Bandai Visual)
Wolf Creek (Weinstein Co.)
World Extreme Cagefighting: Halloween Fury 1 (HDNet)
World Extreme Cagefighting: Unfinished Business 2 (HDNet)
World Trade Center (Paramount)
The World's Fastest Indian (Magnolia)
Wyatt Earp (Warner)

Yes: Live at Montreux (Eagle Rock)
You, Me, and Dupree (Universal)

* as per reputed Source. List Do Not include Adult Titles.
```

thnks widescreennn .... nice list there


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 26, 2008)

mehaman said:


> ^tereku khar bechna padega!


Do u mean to say *car*
Well, i dont hav one   



W i d e S c r e e N said:


> i think it currently costs around 35,000 (estimte)



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 26, 2008)

faraaz said:


> I love this so much cuz all those loser Xbox fanboys must be feeling reeeeally stupid right now to actually spend money to buy an external attachment for the 360 just to play a dead format. He he...in the PS3's case even if Bluray had lost out, atleast you wouldnt have paid extra SEPARATELY to buy a Bluray player. If the cost is factored into purchase price, that's not really the same thing.



Actually, not a lot of Xbots are ruing the fact that HD-DVD is dead. Just 3% attach rate for the external HD-DVD drive, remember? Infact, most that I have come across are bracing up to buy as many HD-DVD movies at dirt-cheap price as possible.

In the event of Blu-Ray loosing out, the repercussions for PS3 would have been even bigger. Sony and PS3 owners would be stuck with a dead format. That would mean that the media price would never come down, something like what has been happening with the PSP and the UMD.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

umd ??? i have never sen any of my friends using it...

all using memory stick  ya.. i know wht ur thinking...

if ps3 is hacked then the price of blu ray disc will come down and there will be more penetration of blu ray..


----------



## faraaz (Feb 26, 2008)

^ .. which is inevitable given the current trend in the market.

@ctrl_alt_del: Yes, you are partly right...but the point I was trying to make is that it could have gone either way and I am very happy that it went the PS3's way and not the Xbox's way because..well, PS3 rules Xbox sucks .

There I said it...I'm a fanboy. xD


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

*Japanese Store Lets Customers Trade HDDVD players for BluRay*


The Japanese electronics retailer Edion is deeply ashamed it sold its customers HD DVD gear. So ashamed they that they're allowing buyers to swap in Toshiba HD DVD boxes for Blu-ray players. A little more investigation reveals that the trade must occur during March, and consumers only need pay the price difference

more news here *gizmodo.com/360011/insanely-great-...ng-customers-trade-hd-dvd-players-for-blu+ray


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Xbox 360 pwnz PS3 big time . No doubt in that .

50% of All Game Revenue in 2007 was Xbox 360 , rest Wii n only a small fraction PS3 .


----------



## narangz (Feb 26, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Xbox 360 pwnz PS3 big time . No doubt in that .
> 
> 50% of All Game Revenue in 2007 was Xbox 360 , rest Wii n only a small fraction PS3 .



Righly said. For those who think I am XBOX 360 fanboy- I do NOT play games at all  But I do  know about the PS3 & XBOX 360 technologies & their sales.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

things will change ... and again xbox will go thru a new version shift .. say xbox blu60 .....

anyway as for now blu ray is the format for the next 5-6 years..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

Microsoft will Probably Release a Blu-Ray addon for 360 . But hey will not Include it in the Console .

Xbox 360 has the advantage over here , coz no matter which format won , it'll be able to support that .

Also , those talking bout Larger Capacity of Blu-Ray dics for games , ever heard about multiple-disc games ? There's nothing to worry about coz if games don't fit on one DVD , devs will make it multi-dvd , and with the Current cost of DVD's it surely won't be of any economic significance .

Games for years have come on Multiple discs and many have had even upto 6 discs(gundam series).


----------



## faraaz (Feb 26, 2008)

XBox 360 games are American...Sony PS3 mostly Japanese ... I dont like America...I Luuuuuurve Japan...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 26, 2008)

Faaraz, u forgot....Japan has no Baywatch


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Faaraz, u forgot....Japan has no Baywatch


good point


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 26, 2008)

but japan girls are prettier/bubblier than americans...  .. japan is more than ok for me ..


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 26, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> but japan girls are prettier/bubblier... ;-D .. japan is more than ok for me ..


But i hate those japanese cartoons(except DBZ n Ninja Robots , which have actually been translated well)


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Faaraz, u forgot....Japan has no Baywatch



You DO know what hentai is right? That stuff comes on TV over there..don't need Baywatch.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 27, 2008)

@naveen,
currently there are no wide channels. Better get some DVD's, and get those original dont go for the P Rated ones if u can.

For HD dvd's I've read somewhere that PlanetM stocks them?

@faraaz,
Dont u get HD signals in St. Gallen? 

topic. We dont even have _economical_ DVD9s.  I just hopes that dont happen to blue ray


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

HD Signal kya kaam ka if I don't have TV only?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 27, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> @naveen,
> currently there are no wide channels. Better get some DVD's, and get those original dont go for the P Rated ones if u can.
> 
> For HD dvd's I've read somewhere that PlanetM stocks them?
> ...


thnks widescreen...i thought atleast one chanel will be there to show in widescreen....  

are u sure that blu ray DVD`s available in planet m ????


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, its pretty sad, upgrading to the Blue Ray Disc can be quite a pain, With the movie houses backing up Blue Ray Disc, Toshiba had no option, all they can say is, Now we're done.


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

~snipped~


----------

